# هام قرار المحكمه فى قضيه ابو اسماعيل الان



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 أبريل 2012)

*هام قرار المحكمه فى قضيه ابو اسماعيل الان* ​ 
*








تاجيل النطق بالحكم في قضية ام حازم ابو اسماعيل مرة اخري حتي الساعة العاشرة مساءً 


المصدر الفجر*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *هام قرار المحكمه فى قضيه ابو اسماعيل الان*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*ابا .. العسكرى سيتدخل فى اللحظات الاخيرة*
*معلش يا ابواسماعين .. خيرها فى غيرها *
*دا لو فيه غيرها *​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 أبريل 2012)

دعونا نترقب 
إذا ثبتت براءة أمه من الجنسية
سيدرك الذين أثاروها ، كم كانوا حمقى 
حين ساعدوا فى زيادة شعبية الرجل 
وأن السحر انقلب على الساحر !


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 أبريل 2012)

من يستخدم الكذب في نجاح نفسه مهم وصل ومهما كان فهو فاشل

ايضا هو اكبر شخص اساء الي الاسلام لانه شيخ ويصر علي الكذب​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 أبريل 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> من يستخدم الكذب في نجاح نفسه مهم وصل ومهما كان فهو فاشل​
> 
> ايضا هو اكبر شخص اساء الي الاسلام لانه شيخ ويصر علي الكذب​


 كيف حكمت بالكذب ولم يصدر حكم بعد ؟!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ابا .. العسكرى سيتدخل فى اللحظات الاخيرة*
> *معلش يا ابواسماعين .. خيرها فى غيرها *
> 
> *دا لو فيه غيرها *​


*لأ عادى ...أوقات كثيرة يؤجل القرار لأسباب تتعلق بهيئة المحكمة ...وليس من الضرورى ان يعلن الحكم الليلة*
*بل من الممكن أن يعلن أنه سينطق بالحكم ( يوم كذا )*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> كيف حكمت بالكذب ولم يصدر حكم بعد ؟!!


*مافيش حد مُتهم بالكذب هنا ياجماعة ...*
*الراجل عايز حُكم بألزام وزارة الداخلية باعطاءه ما يفيد بجنسية والدته رحمها الله ...*
*لو أخذ هذا الحكم ..لا يزال موقفه معلقاً والقرار بيد لجنة الرياسة*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> كيف حكمت بالكذب ولم يصدر حكم بعد ؟!!



اعتقد الاخ مش متابع اي حاجة خالص 
حضرتك ساكن في المريخ ولا اية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> دعونا نترقب
> إذا ثبتت *براءة* أمه من الجنسية


 *يا أستاذ ياسر والدته غير متهمة بشئ ...* 
*غاية الأمر ان كلا الوزارتان الخارجية والداخلية أفادت بدخولها وخروجها من والى الأراضى المصرية بوثيقة سفر أميركية *
*وهذه الأفادة قُدمت بناءاً على طلب اللجنة الرئاسية*
*وحتى الآن اللجنة لم تتهمه بشئ ولم تستبعده*
*الشيخ رفع القضية كأجراء وقائى فقط ليواجه أى أجراء ستتخذه ضده اللجنة *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> كيف حكمت بالكذب ولم يصدر حكم بعد ؟!!


*بص ياسر .. 90 % والدته معاها الجنسية*
*وناس هنا هاتقول مليون %*
*ولكن فى جميع الاحوال هى لعبة قانونية .. وبرضوا عشان **تبقى عارف .. سمعة بيعتبر القوانين دى **غير شرعية .. ولا تمثل له اى مرجعية ولا يعترف بها .. انا فاهمه كويس*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الشيخ رفع القضية كأجراء وقائى فقط ليواجه أى أجراء ستتخذه ضده اللجنة *


*برافو عليك ياعوبد .. وسيلة احراج و ضغط *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> دعونا نترقب
> إذا ثبتت براءة أمه من الجنسية
> سيدرك الذين أثاروها ، كم كانوا حمقى
> حين ساعدوا فى زيادة شعبية الرجل
> وأن السحر انقلب على الساحر !



*وإذا ثبت كذبه فسيقوم اتباعه بالبلطجة بالشوارع ....*


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> دعونا نترقب
> إذا ثبتت براءة أمه من الجنسية
> سيدرك الذين أثاروها ، كم كانوا حمقى
> حين ساعدوا فى زيادة شعبية الرجل
> وأن السحر انقلب على الساحر !


*وأذا ثبت كذبه وتملصه من الحقائق وأستخدامه للدين *
*هنقول ساعتها يا خسارة ... أن كان في ناس حمقي كانت مصدقاه *
*وهنقول ياعيني ... كانوا عيشين في الوهم معلش *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

*أنصار أبو إسماعيل يثورون داخل مجلس الدولة لتأخر الحكم*
*ثار المئات من أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل مرشح رئاسة الجمهورية داخل مجلس الدولة، وقاموا بالصفير العالى والتصفيق، مرددين هتافات "لوفيها فساد حى على الجهاد"، و"لوفيها تزوير اعدام يا مشير"، وذلك للإعراب عن استيائهم لعدم صدور حكم المحكمة حتى الآن.

وحاول البعض منهم تهدئة الثائرين داخل المجلس، لعدم إثارة الآلاف من أنصار الشيخ المتواجدين خارج المجلس، وحتى لا تحدث كارثة قبل صدور الحكم.*


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2012)

*ال يرحم أبوك يا بو سماعيل ... بقي ليك أتباع حمقي كتير*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أنصار أبو إسماعيل يثورون داخل مجلس الدولة لتأخر الحكم*
> *ثار المئات من أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل مرشح رئاسة الجمهورية داخل مجلس الدولة، وقاموا بالصفير العالى والتصفيق، مرددين هتافات "لوفيها فساد حى على الجهاد"، و"لوفيها تزوير اعدام يا مشير"، وذلك للإعراب عن استيائهم لعدم صدور حكم المحكمة حتى الآن.*
> 
> *وحاول البعض منهم تهدئة الثائرين داخل المجلس، لعدم إثارة الآلاف من أنصار الشيخ المتواجدين خارج المجلس، وحتى لا تحدث كارثة قبل صدور الحكم.*


*محدش يروح الدقى دلوقتى خاااااالص*​


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *محدش يروح الدقى دلوقتى خاااااالص*​


* ليه ... في ضرب نار :hlp:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أنصار أبو إسماعيل يثورون داخل مجلس الدولة لتأخر الحكم*
> *ثار المئات من أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل مرشح رئاسة الجمهورية داخل مجلس الدولة، وقاموا بالصفير العالى والتصفيق، مرددين هتافات "لوفيها فساد حى على الجهاد"، و"لوفيها تزوير اعدام يا مشير"، وذلك للإعراب عن استيائهم لعدم صدور حكم المحكمة حتى الآن.*
> 
> *وحاول البعض منهم تهدئة الثائرين داخل المجلس، لعدم إثارة الآلاف من أنصار الشيخ المتواجدين خارج المجلس، وحتى لا تحدث كارثة قبل صدور الحكم.*


*ونعمة الديمقراطية ...*
*كانوا بيعيبوا على مبارك أنه بيضغط على القضاة ...*
*وانتوا بقى بتهببوا أية دلوقتى ؟*
*بترهبوا القضاة ...*
*أحتمال كبير أنه يأجل النطق بالحكم لو القاعة بالشكل دة*


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2012)

*بيقولوا أقتحموها خلاص ,,, أنصار أبو إسماعيل يقتحمون المحكمة*

*وأسلامااااااااااااااااااااااااه*​


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

*وضع أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، مرشح الرئاسة، صورته واسمه على لوحة افتتاح مجلس الدولة، بدلا من اسم الرئيس السابق، محمد حسنى مبارك، والذى تم افتتاحه عام 1994، وذلك أثناء نظر جلسات قضية "جنسية والدته" على مدار اليوم وأمس.*
* اذا كان رب البيت بالورق مزوراً فشيمة اهل البيت كلّهم الكذب*


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2012)

*صرح مصدر مسؤال ,,, وكالعادة رفض ذكر أسمه *
*أن هيئة المحكمة أصدرت الحكم فعلاً ... ولكنهم الي الأن وخوفاً من أنصار بو سماعيل لم يعلنوا عنه *
*وهناك مشاروارت بينهم ومناوشات ... علي شكل نطق الحكم *
*فقال أحدهم ... أننا نقول أن أم بو سماعيل ... مكسيكية *
*والأخر يقول ... نجعلها يبانية *
*وغيرهم يحبذ كينية *
*والي الأن ,,, لم يتفوقوا ... والله الموفق *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

*ع قناة الحياه اكدوا ان الحكم لازم هيصدر اليوم والتأخير بسبب كتابة حيثيات الحكم !!
اعدام انشالله ههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ع قناة الحياه اكدوا ان الحكم لازم هيصدر اليوم والتأخير بسبب كتابة حيثيات الحكم !!*
> *اعدام انشالله ههههه*


*مش شرط يضع حيثيات الحكم اليوم ...ممكن لغاية شهر من تاريخ النطق بيه*
*دى هرتلة أو أفتكاسات من القناة أو ضرب ودع *


----------



## بايبل333 (11 أبريل 2012)

*لو كانت براءة اذا فنقول على مصر وداعاً 
واذا اعدام ................................

فى كلاتا الحالتين مصر ضايعة مد ايديك يارب
*


----------



## (القرآن حياتي) (11 أبريل 2012)

*ام ابو اسماعيل مصرية مصرية مصرية*

اصدرت المحكمة قرارها الآن بأن وادلة الشيخ حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل مصرية 100% ولم تحمل اي جنسية غير الجنسية المصرية.
هذه هي العدالة والحمد لله


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

*الان يصدر الحكم *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

*المحكمة تغير القاعة استعداداً لإصدار الحكم فى قضية أبو إسماعيل*
*قامت الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة، برئاسة المستشار عبد السلام النجار، نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة، بتغيير القاعة التى ستشهد النطق بالحكم فى قضية الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، والتى طالب فيها بإصدار حكم قضائى بإلغاء قرار الداخلية، باعتبار والدته "نوال عبد العزيز عبد العزيز نور"، سبق أن حملت الجنسية الأمريكية، وإلزام وزير الداخلية بتسليمه وثيقة رسمية، تفيد بأن والدته لم تحمل جنسية أى دولة أخرى غير المصرية، وذلك إلى القاعة 12 بدلاً من القاعة 6 والتى تواجد فيها أنصار الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل بداخلها منذ الصباح الباكر، وقام العمال بتجهيز كل شىء داخل القاعة فى انتظار إصدار الحكم.
*


----------



## (القرآن حياتي) (11 أبريل 2012)

اصدرت المحكمة حكمها بأحقية الشيخ حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل في الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

*أصبح مرشح رسمى مبروك علينا ​*


----------



## بايبل333 (11 أبريل 2012)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك
مبررررررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووووووك

زغروتة حلوة رنت فى بيتنا ............الجهل يرجع من بيتها 
زغرتى يا امراة ...........مصر ضاعت 


مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك 

لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولى

البيت عندئنا اتصل بالطبل البلد والدجى 


طيب سؤال فين المصدر


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أصبح مرشح رسمى مبروك علينا ​*


*هههههههههههههه*
*لسه يادونا .. ناقص اللجنة الرئاسية *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

*وادى الزغروته 
بس لسه ممكن تقوم وزارة الداخلية بالاثبات 
يعنى لسه برضوا .. حلو الحكم دا  عايم*​*
*30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:​


----------



## بايبل333 (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *لسه يادونا .. ناقص اللجنة الرئاسية *​


يا فرحة ماتمت .........:smil16:


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

* وماله خلى مصر كلها تزغرطله 
بكره كلنا هنصوت عليها ..*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * وماله خلى مصر كلها تزغرطله *
> *بكره كلنا هنصوت عليها ..*


*ههههه عسولة يادونا .. وعشان دونا متزعلش*
*يالهووووووووووووووووى*
*ههههههه*​


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (11 أبريل 2012)

لجنة الرئاسة هتقول ايه بعد حكم المحكمة ان امه مصرية مائة بالمائة ولم تحمل اي جنسية اخرى غير الجنسية المصرية هيكونوا عايزين ايه تاني لو مكنش الورق اللي قدمه يثبت كلامه مكنتش المحكمة اخدت بيه لأنه جاب ورقة من المستشفى اللي كانت بتتعالج فيها قبل وفاتها بـفترة قليلة مطلوب فيها سداد مبلغ للعلاج ورفضت ادارة المستشفى تخفيض المبلغ ( نظرا لأن المواطنة لا تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية )


----------



## بايبل333 (11 أبريل 2012)

> لجنة الرئاسة هتقول ايه بعد حكم المحكمة ان امه مصرية مائة بالمائة ولم  تحمل اي جنسية اخرى غير الجنسية المصرية هيكونوا عايزين ايه تاني لو مكنش  الورق اللي قدمه يثبت كلامه مكنتش المحكمة اخدت بيه لأنه جاب ورقة من  المستشفى اللي كانت بتتعالج فيها قبل وفاتها بـفترة قليلة مطلوب فيها سداد  مبلغ للعلاج ورفضت ادارة المستشفى تخفيض المبلغ ( نظرا لأن المواطنة لا  تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية )



كل داة حصل قبل ما يحصل .؟


----------



## (القرآن حياتي) (11 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> لجنة الرئاسة هتقول ايه بعد حكم المحكمة ان امه مصرية مائة بالمائة ولم تحمل اي جنسية اخرى غير الجنسية المصرية هيكونوا عايزين ايه تاني لو مكنش الورق اللي قدمه يثبت كلامه مكنتش المحكمة اخدت بيه لأنه جاب ورقة من المستشفى اللي كانت بتتعالج فيها قبل وفاتها بـفترة قليلة مطلوب فيها سداد مبلغ للعلاج ورفضت ادارة المستشفى تخفيض المبلغ ( نظرا لأن المواطنة لا تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية )



ان شاء الله مش هايقدروا يقولوا حاجة وان شاء الله سيكون حكم مصر اسلامي وسيعلم الناس ان النظام الاسلامي في الحكم سيعطي كل ذي حق حقه


----------



## بايبل333 (11 أبريل 2012)

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 46 ( الأعضاء 11 والزوار 35)‏بايبل333*, ‏(القرآن حياتي), ‏Dona Nabil+, ‏elamer1000, ‏بنت الأكرمين, ‏ياسر الجندى, ‏ياسر رشدى, ‏عبود عبده عبود+

المشاريب على حسابى انهاردة طلع براءة على قناة الجزيرة 
الطبل وصل اروح أهيص 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

*ده حكم بقبول الدعوى مش حكم بأن والدته مصرية ولا هو حكم بأنه ريس*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> كل داة حصل قبل ما يحصل .؟


*عايز اشوف النهارده عمرو اديب (عموره) هايقول ايه هو ولموسه مراته واخوه الكبير *​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 أبريل 2012)

على أولئك الذين اتهموا الرجل بالكذب 
ان يتواروا خجلا الآن 
حكمت المحكمة
ورفعت الجلسة
صح ياعبود ؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ده حكم بقبول الدعوى مش حكم بأن والدته مصرية ولا هو حكم بأنه ريس*


*عن جريدة الوفد*​حكمت محكمة القضاء الإداري بأن والدة الشيخ حازم صلاح مصرية وليست أمريكية وقبول دعوته ضد وزارتي الداخلية والخارجية وألزمت الحكومة بوجوب دفع مصاريف القضية وتقييدها كمصرية.
ونشرت قناة الحكمة تسجيلا صوتيا للقاضي وهو يصدر حكمه منذ دقائق وألزمت المحكمة وزارة الداخلية بتسليم أبو إسماعيل شهادة نهائية تثبت أن والدته مصرية ولم تحمل جنسية أخرى.
واستقبل الآلاف من أنصار أبو إسماعيل الخبر بفرحة عارمة وهتاف "مصرية مصرية" وأطلقوا الألعاب النارية ابتهاجا بالخبر.
كما قام عمال المحكمة بإطفاء الأنوار حتى ينفض أنصار أبو إسماعيل من أمام المحكمة


اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - القضاء:والدة أبو إسماعيل مصرية ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> على أولئك الذين اتهموا الرجل بالكذب
> ان يتواروا خجلا الآن
> حكمت المحكمة
> ورفعت الجلسة
> صح ياعبود ؟


قضت الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة، برئاسة المستشار عبد السلام النجار نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة*، بإلزام وزارة الداخلية* إعطاء حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل *شهادة تفيد بعدم حمل والدته أى جنسية أجنبية، *كما قضت بوقف تنفيذ قرار وزير الداخلية السلبى بالامتناع عن منح الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل شهادة من واقع السجلات الرسمية تفيد بخلوها من اكتساب السيدة نوال عبد العزيز نور جنسية أى دولة أجنبية أخرى، وعلى ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار أخصها منحه الشهادة وإلزام الداخلية بمصروفات الدعوى.
*ده منطوق الحكم* 
*القضية نفسها لم تتعرض لكذب أو لصدق بو سماعين* 
*فانت بتسألنى عن أية بالظبط ؟؟*


----------



## بايبل333 (11 أبريل 2012)

> *ان شاء الله مش هايقدروا يقولوا حاجة وان شاء الله سيكون حكم مصر اسلامي  وسيعلم الناس ان النظام الاسلامي في الحكم سيعطي كل ذي حق حقه 		*



على اساس انكم عايشين كفرة الان .؟
مازلتم حتى الان مضروبون تحت الحزام من لعبة التكفير 
فعلا العلم نور والجهل ظلام 
شريعة اى يا اختى 
الامويين منفعوش 
والفاطميين منفعوش
والعباسين منفعوش 
الخ .............
والسلفيين منفعوش هما والاخوان فى مجلس الشعب ولا الشورى كل همهم من يشتم التانى الاكثر 
هينفعوا السلفين والاخوان  فى الرئاسة.؟
هو يعنى لازم تتعلموا من أخطائكم مليون مرة .؟


----------



## (القرآن حياتي) (11 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ده حكم بقبول الدعوى مش حكم بأن والدته مصرية ولا هو حكم بأنه ريس*



الحكم صدر بان والدته مصرية ولم تحصل على اي جنسية اخرى غير الجنسية المصرية.
راجع الخبر


----------



## sponge bob (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> على أولئك الذين اتهموا الرجل بالكذب
> ان يتواروا خجلا الآن
> حكمت المحكمة
> ورفعت الجلسة
> صح ياعبود ؟


تجري الرياح بما لاتشتهي القويربات 
وسنحيا كراماً بإذن الله


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> حكمت محكمة القضاء الإداري بأن والدة الشيخ حازم صلاح مصرية *وليست أمريكية* وقبول دعوته ضد وزارتي الداخلية والخارجية ​


*جبت منين ( وليست أميريكية ) دى ؟؟؟؟؟*
*اذا كان صاحب الدعوى نفسه لم يطلبها ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

sponge bob قال:


> تجري الرياح بما لاتشتهي *القويربات*
> وسنحيا كراماً بإذن الله


*شتيمة دى ياكابتن ؟؟؟*:t31::t31::t31:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

(القرآن حياتي) قال:


> الحكم صدر بان والدته مصرية ولم تحصل على اي جنسية اخرى غير الجنسية المصرية.
> راجع الخبر


*معلش مش هراجع ...الحكم بالزام وزارة الدالخلية بأعطاءه شهادة*
*منين حضرتك جبتى منطوق الحكم ده ؟*
*هنألف ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## تيمو (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> على أولئك الذين اتهموا الرجل بالكذب
> ان يتواروا خجلا الآن
> حكمت المحكمة
> ورفعت الجلسة
> صح ياعبود ؟



شخصياً أتمنى فوز أبو اسماعيل لتحيا أنتَ تحت الحكم الإسلامي ، فلو كان بذات الصورة الوردية كما في كتب ‏التاريخ المنمقة ، يا ميت مرحبا به ، ولو كان نسخة من الطالبان والأفغانستان والصومال وجماعة بوكو حرام ‏فسينتهي الإسلام السياسي للأبد ‏

الدعوة لم تُثبت شيء ، لأنه ببساطة قد تكون أمه لم تُخبر وزارة الداخلية بحملها لجنسية أخرى ، وبالتالي صدور ‏حكم بإلزام الوزارة بإعطاء أبو اسماعيل أوراق ثبوتية لا تعني أنها لا تحمل الجنسية ...‏
‏.............‏

أعتقد أن الحكم القطعي سيكون فيما لو استمر أبو اسماعيل بقضيته التي رفعها في أميركا ، فلو ثبت أنها لا تحمل ‏سوى الجرين جارد فهذا كلام آخر ...‏
‏.............‏

المستشفيات في أميركا ترفض التخفيض ليس بسبب الجنسية ، بل بسبب من يحمل تأمين أو لا ، من لا يحمل ‏تأمين حتى لو كان أوباما بجلالة قدروا لن يحصل على تخفيضات للفاتورة العلاجية ...‏

‏...........‏

ما يُفاجئني من كل القصة ، أن السلفيين يشتمون بأميركا ويعتبرونها العدو الأول ، واحتلوا صفحة أوباما على ‏الفيس بوك ومن ثم نجد أن أم مرشحهم الأسطوري تتعالج عندهم ، عند هؤلاء الأعداء ! تخيّل أخلاق هؤلاء ‏الأعداء !‏


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

*ما شاء الله كل مسلمين المنتدى طلعوااا سلفييين وخريجيين حقوق كمان ههههههه*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *معلش مش هراجع ...الحكم بالزام وزارة الدالخلية بأعطاءه شهادة*
> *منين حضرتك جبتى منطوق الحكم ده ؟*
> *هنألف ؟؟؟؟؟*


*خلاص ياعبووود متزعلش .. اعصابك*
*قلها رابط المنطوق وريحها *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ما شاء الله كل مسلمين المنتدى طلعوااا سلفييين وخريجيين حقوق كمان ههههههه*


 
*ما هو اللى مش فاهم بيقول ( عدس )*​


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *عن جريدة الوفد*​حكمت محكمة القضاء الإداري بأن والدة الشيخ حازم صلاح مصرية وليست أمريكية وقبول دعوته ضد وزارتي الداخلية والخارجية وألزمت الحكومة بوجوب دفع مصاريف القضية وتقييدها كمصرية.
> ونشرت قناة الحكمة تسجيلا صوتيا للقاضي وهو يصدر حكمه منذ دقائق وألزمت المحكمة وزارة الداخلية بتسليم أبو إسماعيل شهادة نهائية تثبت أن والدته مصرية ولم تحمل جنسية أخرى.
> واستقبل الآلاف من أنصار أبو إسماعيل الخبر بفرحة عارمة وهتاف "مصرية مصرية" وأطلقوا الألعاب النارية ابتهاجا بالخبر.
> كما قام عمال المحكمة بإطفاء الأنوار حتى ينفض أنصار أبو إسماعيل من أمام المحكمة
> ...



مشكور على مجهودك يا ياسر انك جبت الحكم من على بوابة الوفد علشان ميبقاش فيه رغي كتيرملوش لازمة وتشكيك وخلاص


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

MeToo قال:


> شخصياً أتمنى فوز أبو اسماعيل لتحيا أنتَ تحت الحكم الإسلامي ، فلو كان بذات الصورة الوردية كما في كتب ‏التاريخ المنمقة ، يا ميت مرحبا به ، ولو كان نسخة من الطالبان والأفغانستان والصومال وجماعة بوكو حرام ‏فسينتهي الإسلام السياسي للأبد ‏
> 
> الدعوة لم تُثبت شيء ، لأنه ببساطة قد تكون أمه لم تُخبر وزارة الداخلية بحملها لجنسية أخرى ، وبالتالي صدور ‏حكم بإلزام الوزارة بإعطاء أبو اسماعيل أوراق ثبوتية لا تعني أنها لا تحمل الجنسية ...‏
> ‏.............‏
> ...



*الله ينور عليك ...
اجدع تقييم ليك *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *خلاص ياعبووود متزعلش .. اعصابك*
> 
> *قلها رابط المنطوق وريحها *​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ما أنا حطيت منطوق الحكم ...أحلف لك بالطلاق ؟؟؟*
*بس اللى بيعرف يقرأ بقى ...*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ما شاء الله كل مسلمين المنتدى طلعوااا سلفييين وخريجيين حقوق كمان ههههههه*


*والله حب يادونا .. مش اكتر .. دا منتدانا المفضل ههههه*

*بصى بقى .. انت مطالبة بعمل قسم فى المنتدى ونسمية "منتدى العزل السياسى"*
*ونحط فيه كل الفلول و منعهم من ممارسة*
*حقوقهم المكتسبة كعضوية لمدة سنة *
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> مشكور على مجهودك يا ياسر انك جبت* الحكم من على بوابة الوفد *علشان ميبقاش فيه رغي كتيرملوش لازمة وتشكيك وخلاص


*عليها الصلاة والسلام *
*مين شكك ؟؟؟*
*واحد بيطلب شهادة من الداخلية - رفع قضية - القاضى حكم له بأحقيته فى الشهادة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (11 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عليها الصلاة والسلام *
> *مين شكك ؟؟؟*
> *واحد بيطلب شهادة من الداخلية - رفع قضية - القاضى حكم له بأحقيته فى الشهادة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



لا تتمسخر بكلمتي انا اشكر الرجل على مجهودة الكل كان منتظر حكم المحكمة وحكمت المحكمة فيه حاجة تاني


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> لا *تتمسخر* بكلمتي انا اشكر الرجل على مجهودة الكل كان منتظر حكم المحكمة وحكمت المحكمة فيه حاجة تاني


*ياستى مابتمسخرش ولا حاجة ...*
*بوابة الوفد حطت ألفاظ غير موجودة بمنطوق الحكم ...*
*يعنى عايزانى أسيب منطوق حكم القاضى وأمسك فى الوفد ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> على الله تتعظ الشعوب إللي لسه بتثور على حكامها وتهدى
> عشان شكله في حراااااامية كتييييير بيسرقوا الربيع العربي !
> ومنرجع ومنقول .. بركاتك يا ثورة
> ملاحظة: أي حد سلفي، إخواني، إسلامي، بوكو حرام، من أنصار أبو سمعو
> ...


*عقبال الثورة فى الشجيجة الأردن ...*
*بيوتنا كلها مفتوحة لأخواتنا الشجيجات العربيات الملاح *
*ومنرجع ومنقول بركاتك ياروزيتا ...وينك ؟*


----------



## grges monir (11 أبريل 2012)

انا بقى كنت متوقع الحكم دة بعد كل التاجيلات دى ههههههههه
الد
الدنيا مش محتاجة زيطة او مشاكل اكتر من اللى احنا فيها


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 أبريل 2012)

السؤال ياعبود 
كرجل فاهم قانون 
مالآثار المتربة على هذا القرار
بمعنى 
هل انتهت القضية الآن , وحازم صلاح أصبح أحد المرشحين ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> على الله تتعظ الشعوب إللي لسه بتثور على حكامها وتهدى
> عشان شكله في حراااااامية كتييييير بيسرقوا الربيع العربي !
> ومنرجع ومنقول .. بركاتك يا ثورة
> ملاحظة: أي حد سلفي، إخواني، إسلامي، بوكو حرام، من أنصار أبو سمعو
> ...



*منوره يا قمرايتى يا احلى فلوله ف منتدانا  :999:
حد برضه يقدر يجى ناحيتك وانا هنا :Love_Letter_Send:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> السؤال ياعبود
> كرجل فاهم قانون
> مالآثار المتربة على هذا القرار
> بمعنى
> هل انتهت القضية الآن , وحازم صلاح أصبح أحد المرشحين ؟


*يا أستاذ ياسر ...مين أصلاً أستبعد الشيخ من الترشيح ؟؟؟*
*الشيخ هياخد الحكم ( وممكن يكون القاضى أمر بالتنفيذ بمسودته )*
*يطلع على الداخلية وياخد الشهادة اللى هو طلبها ...بس كدة*
*أما بقى لجنة الرياسة تاخد بيها أو لا ...انا ماعرفش ...*
*ممكن تكون اللجنة مجهزة طعن ( فى ترشيحه مش فى الحكم ) *
*- وممكن تكون مستندة على نص دستورى عندها *
*فائدة الحكم الأولى هنا أن الشيخ ما يتهمش بالتزوير أو الأدلاء ببيانات غير صحيحة فى سجلات رسمية *
*لكن الحكم لا يمنع من كونها تجنست بجنسية أخرى دون أخطار الداخلية*
*هنا الداخلية ملزمة بسجلاتها فقط - ولا علاقة لها بلجنة الرياسة *


----------



## Koptisch (11 أبريل 2012)

يلهوي يممما عفش بيتنا ولع.       غطوني و صوتوو غطوني وصوتوووووو.  يلهوووووووووووووووييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياستى مابتمسخرش ولا حاجة ...*
> *بوابة الوفد حطت ألفاظ غير موجودة بمنطوق الحكم ...*
> *يعنى عايزانى أسيب منطوق حكم القاضى وأمسك فى الوفد ؟؟؟*


*كلامك صح ياعبووود .. بس انا بهزر معاك*
*فعلا المنطوق بيقول *
قضت محكمة القضاء الإداري بقبول دعوى أبو إسماعيل وقضت نصا بقبول الدعوى شكلا ووقف تنفيذ قرار وزير الداخلية السلبي بالامتناع عن منح والدته شهادة رسمية تفيد بعدم حصولها على جنسية أية دولة أخرى من عدمه
*وانا قلت الكلام دا فى مشاركة سابقة*
*بس يظهر محدش خد باله *
*يجى هنا بقا قرار الداخلية .. طبعا هانرجع لقانون الجنسية وهل هناك قرار ام لا*
*ومعلومة تانيه ليك ياعبووود .. ممكن مجلس*
*الوزراء يسقط عنها الجنسية طبقا للمادة 16*
*يالا .. قطيعه محدش بياكلها بالساهل*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *كلامك صح ياعبووود .. بس انا بهزر معاك*
> *فعلا المنطوق بيقول *​*وانا قلت الكلام دا فى مشاركة سابقة*
> *بس يظهر محدش خد باله *​


*قول للأخت اللى زعلانة وفاكرانى سمكرى سيارات* :a63:
*



يجى هنا بقا قرار الداخلية .. طبعا هانرجع لقانون الجنسية وهل هناك قرار ام لا

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*يا أستاذ مافيش قرار من أصله لأنها لم تتقدم بهذا الطلب من أساسه ...*​*



ومعلومة تانيه ليك ياعبووود .. ممكن مجلس
الوزراء يسقط عنها الجنسية طبقا للمادة 16

يالا .. قطيعه محدش بياكلها بالساهل

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
يُسقط عنها الجنسية بمناسبة أية ؟؟؟!!
لو السيدة على قيد الحياه - ممكن - غير كدة لا يجوز الا أن تقوم اللجنة بأختصام مجلس الوزراء ....:999:​*​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أبريل 2012)

(القرآن حياتي) قال:


> اصدرت المحكمة قرارها الآن بأن وادلة الشيخ حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل مصرية 100% ولم تحمل اي جنسية غير الجنسية المصرية.
> هذه هي العدالة والحمد لله



*ههههههههههههههههه

لا يا باشا

المحكة حكمت بإلزام وزارة الداخلية بتقديم ما يفيد بأن السيدة ام حازم حازت الجنسية الأمريكية من عدمه 

وعلى العموم ... نتمنى أن يظل الشيخ حازم فى السباق الغير أخلاقى للجلوس على كرسى الرياسة*


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 أبريل 2012)

*نقلا عن خالد البلشي رئيس تحرير جريدة البديل: Khaled Elbalshy إلى السادة الذين لم يسمعوا جيدا لحكم المحكمة في قضية أبو إسماعيل .. الحكم لم يتعرض لجنسية والدة أبو إسماعيل منطوق الحكم إلزام الداخلية بتسليم أبو إسماعيل شهادة تفيد بعدم حصول والدته على الجنسية من عدمه وهو ما يعني العودة من جديد للمستندات .. الأمر بيد لجن الانتخابات ولا جديد J
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> وعلى العموم ... نتمنى أن يظل الشيخ حازم فى السباق الغير أخلاقى للجلوس على كرسى الرياسة*


*بامانه يا استاذى  دلوقتى واكتر من اى وقت بتمنى انه مش بس يفضل ف السباق
لا بتمنى من كل قلبى يفوز ويبقى الريس 
نستاهله بجداره .. *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *نقلا عن خالد البلشي رئيس تحرير جريدة البديل: Khaled Elbalshy إلى السادة الذين لم يسمعوا جيدا لحكم المحكمة في قضية أبو إسماعيل .. الحكم لم يتعرض لجنسية والدة أبو إسماعيل منطوق الحكم إلزام الداخلية بتسليم أبو إسماعيل شهادة تفيد بعدم حصول والدته على الجنسية من عدمه وهو ما يعني العودة من جديد للمستندات .. الأمر بيد لجن الانتخابات ولا جديد *​


 *وهو لازم تصدمهم يعنى ؟؟؟*
*المنطوق واضح ...ولاعلاقة له بأثبات أنها مصرية من عدمه*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قول للأخت اللى زعلانة وفاكرانى سمكرى سيارات* :a63:
> 
> *يا أستاذ مافيش قرار من أصله لأنها لم تتقدم بهذا الطلب من أساسه ...*​
> *يُسقط عنها الجنسية بمناسبة أية ؟؟؟!!*
> ...


 
*الله ينور عليك يامعلم .. بما ان الست ماتت*
*الله يرحمها .. فخلاص كرسى فى الكلوب*
*قفلت من الناحيتين .. الا اذا العسكرى او عمرو اديب بقى **ليهم راى تانى *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بامانه يا استاذى دلوقتى واكتر من اى وقت بتمنى انه مش بس يفضل ف السباق*
> *لا بتمنى من كل قلبى يفوز ويبقى الريس *
> *نستاهله بجداره .. *


*نهار أسود ؟؟؟ ....أنتى مين ؟؟؟*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*واااااااااااااااااااافرعوناااااااااااااااااااااه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *الله ينور عليك يامعلم .. بما ان الست ماتت*
> *الله يرحمها .. فخلاص كرسى فى الكلوب*
> 
> *قفلت من الناحيتين .. الا اذا العسكرى او عمرو اديب بقى **ليهم راى تانى *​


*مش لما نشوف اللجنة هتعمل أية الأول ؟؟*:smil16:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش لما نشوف اللجنة هتعمل أية الأول ؟؟*:smil16:


*انت ليه مستنصدنى ياعووووبد*
*ماانا قلت فى رد على دونا اللى انت قلته دا .. يااخى يااخى **اقرأ قبل ان تكتب .. تعبتنى :spor2:*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بامانه يا استاذى  دلوقتى واكتر من اى وقت بتمنى انه مش بس يفضل ف السباق
> لا بتمنى من كل قلبى يفوز ويبقى الريس
> نستاهله بجداره .. *


يا جماعة شكله دونا عضويتها مسروقة هههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نهار أسود ؟؟؟ ....أنتى مين ؟؟؟*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *واااااااااااااااااااافرعوناااااااااااااااااااااه*



*لا فرعونااااااه ايه بقى يا شيف عبوود ده احنا طلعنا ولا نقربلهم حتى
 هو سمعه حلوو وكفايه علينا اوووووووى *


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (11 أبريل 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7cGEcR-VWUg

يا جماعة ده منطوق الحكم من قاعة المحكمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يا جماعة شكله دونا عضويتها مسروقة هههههههههه



*يلهووووى تيجى منك انتى يا فلولتى :wub:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انت ليه مستنصدنى ياعووووبد*
> 
> *ماانا قلت فى رد على دونا اللى انت قلته دا .. يااخى يااخى **اقرأ قبل ان تكتب .. تعبتنى :spor2:*​


*الشاطر بيقول أن الحكم أنتصار لمصداقية الأسلام ...*
*الا ماتعرفش يا أخويا يا ياسر هم هيحكمونا على مذهب مين ؟؟*
*يعنى مذهب الشاطر *
*- والا مذهب بو سماعين *
*- وألا مذهب ابو الفتوح *
*- والا مذهب العوا ؟؟؟*


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7cGEcR-VWUg
> 
> يا جماعة ده منطوق الحكم من قاعة المحكمة



ولا سمعت حاجه !


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 أبريل 2012)

*رئيس لجنة القضاء الاداري : منطوق الحكم هو ( تهيئة دليل ) بشان جنسية والدة حازم ابو اسماعيل .. فلم تقطع المحكمة بثبوت جنسية والدته الامريكية من عدمه .*​
[YOUTUBE]r-2Z7p5DBZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7cGEcR-VWUg
> 
> يا جماعة ده منطوق الحكم من قاعة المحكمة


*طيب ما هو ده اللى أنا نقلته حضرتك ؟؟؟*
*لا زودت ولا نقصت ...فين بقى قال أنها مصرية وليست أميريكية ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا فرعونااااااه ايه بقى يا شيف عبوود ده احنا طلعنا ولا نقربلهم حتى*
> *هو سمعه حلوو وكفايه علينا اوووووووى *



*لا هُم أنصر عبدك عُمر سليمان ....*​:t31::t31::t31::t31::t31:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *رئيس لجنة القضاء الاداري : منطوق الحكم هو ( تهيئة دليل ) بشان جنسية والدة حازم ابو اسماعيل .. فلم تقطع المحكمة بثبوت جنسية والدته الامريكية من عدمه .*​
> ]


*الحمد لله لأنى شكيت أنى بقيت بتاع كُفتة ....ههههههههه*​


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (11 أبريل 2012)

قال الزام الداخلية انها تعطية ما يفيد بعدم ازدواج جنسية والدته يعني مفيش ازدواج للجنسية وفيه الزام للداخلية باعطائه ما يفيد ذلك


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الحمد لله لأنى شكيت أنى بقيت بتاع كُفتة ....ههههههههه*​



كفتة ايه يا راجل !! .. اومال انصار ابو اسماعين دول ايه ؟ جزمجيه لا سمح الله ؟ دا اول ما نطق الحكم .. عبارة الله اكبر خلت اللاب توب يتهز .. هو الله واكبر في اي حاجه وخلاص .. فاهم مش فاهم الله واكبر .. مهو الله بالفعل اكبر و اعظم من كل شيء .. لكن كده عمال على بطال !


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا هُم أنصر عبدك عُمر سليمان ....*​:t31::t31::t31::t31::t31:



*لالالا عمر سليمااان ميييين خساره فيناااا 
هو سمعه ع المقاااس ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> قال الزام الداخلية انها تعطية ما يفيد *بعدم ازدواج جنسية* والدته *يعني مفيش* ازدواج للجنسية وفيه الزام للداخلية باعطائه ما يفيد ذلك


*بصى يا آنسة ...*
*فى القانون المصرى فيه حاجة أسمها ( منطوق الحُكم )*
*بعد منه بيطلع حاجة أسمها ( حيثيات الحُكم ) ...اللى أستند عليه المنطوق ...*
*وعندنا بقى فى القانون مافيهوش صحيح وضعيف ومُرسل ..ألخ ألخ* 
*وعلشان ( تفسرى ) الحكم على مزاجك الشروة دى مش عندنا ..*
*عندنا كل حاجة بتبقى واضحة ومفهمومة ....*
*نقول كمان ؟؟؟*
*الحكم ما فيهوش أى لفظة عن أزدواج دى ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو سمعه ع المقاااس ..*


 *36 إن شاء الله ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بصى يا آنسة ...*
> *فى القانون المصرى فيه حاجة أسمها ( منطوق الحُكم )*
> *بعد منه بيطلع حاجة أسمها ( حيثيات الحُكم ) ...اللى أستند عليه المنطوق ...*
> *وعندنا بقى فى القانون مافيهوش صحيح وضعيف ومُرسل ..ألخ ألخ*
> ...



*طيب ما تطلع كتبك وتراجع من تانى اللى درسته يمكن تكون ف حصه فاتتك ومحتاج درس خصوصى :a63:*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الشاطر بيقول أن الحكم أنتصار لمصداقية الأسلام ...*
> *الا ماتعرفش يا أخويا يا ياسر هم هيحكمونا على مذهب مين ؟؟*
> *يعنى مذهب الشاطر *
> *- والا مذهب بو سماعين *
> ...


*ولا واحد من دول هههه*
*ياعزيزى .. مذهب مبارك تفوق على الكل*
*الراجل محبوس .. ولسه مذهبه مطلع*
*ميتيين المذاهب الاخرى ههههههه*
*وشكلنا احنا اللى هانذهب وهو قاعد لن يذهب *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب ما تطلع كتبك وتراجع من تانى اللى درسته يمكن تكون ف حصه فاتتك ومحتاج درس خصوصى :a63:*


*ما هو ياريت على حصة بس ....هههههه*
*كانت تبقى هينة ...لكن عيب على الأفلال اللى كنت معاهم ...*
*بس بقى ....ههههههههه*


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 أبريل 2012)

*الحكاية كلها تتلخص في كلمتين

انصار ابو اسماعين سمعوا كلمة ( ايقاف ) و ( إلزام ) قالوا بس .. قشطة كده ! .. و راحوا قعدوا يهتفوا الله اكبر .. الله اكبر .. وبعدين ركبوا الجمال و مشيوا .. بس كده *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما هو ياريت على حصة بس ....هههههه*
> *كانت تبقى هينة ...لكن عيب على الأفلال اللى كنت معاهم ...*
> *بس بقى ....ههههههههه*


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه خليك فاكر 
انت أهووو اللى بتقر بكل حاجه ومن غير تعذيب :smil16:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ولا واحد من دول هههه*
> *ياعزيزى .. مذهب مبارك تفوق على الكل*
> *الراجل محبوس .. ولسه مذهبه مطلع*
> *ميتيين المذاهب الاخرى ههههههه*
> ...


*مدددددددددددددددددد*​*مددددد يا مُبارك مددددددد*​*ولا تزعل يا سيدى...*​*لاهُم أنصر عبدك مبارك ....هههههه*​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أبريل 2012)

منقول:



> *
> -1 ﻭﺍﻟﺪﺓ ﺍﺑﻮ ﺍﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻞ ﺧﺪﺕ
> ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺴﻴﺔ ﺍﻷﻣﺮﻳﻜﻴﻪ ﻭﺧﻠﺼﺖ
> ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ
> ...



ما صحة هذا الكلام؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *الحكاية كلها تتلخص في كلمتين*
> 
> *انصار ابو اسماعين سمعوا كلمة ( ايقاف ) و ( إلزام ) قالوا بس .. قشطة كده ! .. و راحوا قعدوا يهتفوا الله اكبر .. الله اكبر .. وبعدين ركبوا الجمال و مشيوا .. بس كده *


*كتر خيرهم بيعملوا بلقمتهم ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> :
> *ما صحة هذا الكلام؟*


*الكلام صحيح ويعنى ان والدة المرشح - رحمها الله - خالفت القانون المصرى ....*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أبريل 2012)

> *الكلام صحيح ويعنى ان والدة المرشح - رحمه الله - خالفت القانون المصرى ....*


طيب معلش خليك معايا وانا هاخد منك الكلام واصيغه بطريقة سهلة..


الحكم انهاردة هو للفصل بين "وثائق الداخلية" وبين "أبو اسماعيل"، صح؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> قال الزام الداخلية انها تعطية ما يفيد بعدم ازدواج جنسية والدته يعني مفيش ازدواج للجنسية وفيه الزام للداخلية باعطائه ما يفيد ذلك


*ياست الكل كلمة مايفيد بعدم .. تعنى*
*اذا كانت هناك جنسية اخرى ام لا .. فقط*
*حازم هايروح يقدم طلب فى مصلحة الجوازات*
*يستعلم فيه اذا كانت والدته تحمل جنسيه اخرى ام لا .. فتنظر المصلحة فى السجلات *
*الرسمية (زى القاضى ماقال فى الفيديو اللى انت جبتيه) وبناء عليه يتم الرد .. معلومة تانية*
*القانون اعطى الوزير 100 يوم حد اقصى للرد  واعتقد انهم هايطلعوه فامتحطيش امل الا بعد قرار اللجنة الرئاسية النهائى*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

*مش نفى الجنسية ...*
*شهادة** من واقع السجلات الرسمية تفيد بخلوها من اكتساب السيدة نوال عبد العزيز نور جنسية أى دولة أجنبية أخرى*


----------



## bob (11 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]u-gzB4PP-GI[/YOUTUBE]
*طيب نتفرج علي ده و حد يقولي ايه الكلام ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الحكم انهاردة هو للفصل بين "وثائق الداخلية" وبين "أبو اسماعيل"، صح؟


*لأ ...*
*الداخلية عندها سجلات للجنسية ...ابو أسماعيل طلب شهادة تفيد بأن والدته لم تحصل على أى جنسية أخرى*
*الداخلية رفضت أعطاءه هذه الشهادة *
*رفع قضية ( تُلزم ) وزير الداخلية بأعطاءه هذه الشهادة*
*الحكم طلع بكدة ....وخلاص*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أبريل 2012)

11 صفحة مشاركات اقراهم يعنى عشان افهم اللى بيحصل ... يفتح الله يا سيدى ... حد يلخصلى الدنيا فى جملة واحدة انا صحتى على ادى مش هقرا كل دة


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أبريل 2012)

> *لأ ...*


ما هو دا اللي انا اقصده


تلخيص الحكم: ولا ليه اي لازمة في موضوع الرئاسة، الحكم هو بين مواطن والحكومة في أحقية المواطن بشهادة معينة..


لسة في كل خطوات اللجنة الرئاسية..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ما هو دا اللي انا اقصده
> 
> 
> تلخيص الحكم: ولا ليه اي لازمة في موضوع الرئاسة، الحكم هو بين مواطن والحكومة في أحقية المواطن بشهادة معينة..
> ...


*ماهو ده اللى بنشرحه ليهم من الصبح ...*
*بس هما مش شايفين الا الله أكبر ولله الحمد ...وخلاص*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> 11 صفحة مشاركات اقراهم يعنى عشان افهم اللى بيحصل ... يفتح الله يا سيدى ... حد يلخصلى الدنيا فى جملة واحدة انا صحتى على ادى مش هقرا كل دة


*أقولك أنا ياشقاوة ...شوفى ياستى ...فيه واحد مترشح يمسك كلية الطب ..بس والدته مش من أعضاء هيئة التدريس ...*
*بس كدة ...*
*مالك أنتى ومال السياسة واللى يترشح وما يترشحش ؟؟*
*مش كنتى ماسكة جمجمة دلوقتى ؟؟*
*ركزى معاها ...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أبريل 2012)

> *بس هما مش شايفين الا الله أكبر ولله الحمد ...وخلاص*


ولا يهمك، انا بس زي ما انت عارف محامي شاطر وقاضي كمان (وماتسألش ازاي) ومهندس وتفوقت عليك في ايام الكلية (فاكر؟)


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208616​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ولا يهمك، انا بس زي ما انت عارف محامي شاطر وقاضي كمان (وماتسألش ازاي) ومهندس وتفوقت عليك في ايام الكلية (فاكر؟)


طبعا ودى ايام تتنسى ...ايام كلية الزراعة ويوم ما اتخرجنا من آداب ؟؟؟ أييييييه ....الله اكبر ولله الحمد


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 أبريل 2012)

> طبعا ودى ايام تتنسى ...ايام كلية الزراعة ويوم ما اتخرجنا من آداب ؟؟؟ أييييييه ....الله اكبر ولله الحمد



بيس


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]pwh2EOBUVC8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## بايبل333 (12 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> *قال الزام الداخلية انها تعطية ما يفيد بعدم ازدواج جنسية والدته يعني مفيش ازدواج للجنسية وفيه الزام للداخلية باعطائه ما يفيد ذلك*




*هو داة القانون .؟
مطلبوش كيلو كباب وكفتة من الوزارة.؟
يعنى القضاء قال يا داخلية عايزين شىء لا يدل على ان ام اسماعيل ليست معاها جنسية امريكية .....30:

*


----------



## Twin (12 أبريل 2012)

*صحيفة نيويورك تايمز : حكم ابو إسماعيل لم يحل المشكلة ..و والدته أمريكية*


----------



## Twin (12 أبريل 2012)

*
أكدت مصادر مطلعة لبوابة الفجر أن اللجنة العليا لإنتخابات الرئاسة سوف تستبعد غداً بنسبة 100% الشيخ حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل من إنتخابات الرئاسة بعد أن ثبت بالمستندات القادمة من الإدارة الأمريكية منذ 25 أكتوبر عام 2006 على حصول والدته على الجنسية الأمريكية*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (12 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> *
> أكدت مصادر مطلعة لبوابة الفجر أن اللجنة العليا لإنتخابات الرئاسة سوف تستبعد غداً بنسبة 100% الشيخ حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل من إنتخابات الرئاسة بعد أن ثبت بالمستندات القادمة من الإدارة الأمريكية منذ 25 أكتوبر عام 2006 على حصول والدته على الجنسية الأمريكية*



احلا تقييم 30:30:30:


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 أبريل 2012)

*هام جدا نائب رئيس محكمة النقض يحسم موضوع جنسيه أم أبو أسماعيل* ​ 





زغلول البلشي​
قال المستشار زغلول البلشي، نائب رئيس محكمة النقض إن الجدل الثائر حول الجنسية الأمريكية لوالدة حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، لا معنى له، لأن أمريكا هي المختصة قانونا وواقعيا بحسم تلك المسألة، فطالما قالت إنها تحمل جنسيتها فهذا هو القول الفصل ولا ينفيه أي شهادات من جهات داخل مصر. 

وأكد البلشي لـ"بوابة الأهرام" أنه حتى لو الداخلية المصرية والخارجية المصرية قالتا إن والدة أبوإسماعيل تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية دون أن يقدما وثيقة أمريكية تؤيد ذلك فلا يؤخذ بكلامهما، لأن أمريكا هي صاحبة الجنسية هنا وهي التي تقول إن هذا الشخص يحمل جنسيتها أم لا.  

وأوضح البلشي أن هذا مبدأ قانوني تم إرساؤه بأحكام للمحكمة الدستورية العليا والمحكمة الإدارية العليا، ففي حكم إسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المتزوجين بإسرائيليات تم الاعتداد بالأوراق القادمة من إسرائيل عن حمل هؤلاء المصريين لجنسيتها وكانت تلك الأوراق هي الفيصل في إثبات حصولهم على الجنسية الإسرائيلية.  

وشدد البلشي على أنه لا يعلم سر عدم اعتداد محكمة القضاء الإداري أمس بالأوراق الأمريكية في حين أن أمريكا هي صاحبة الاختصاص هنا.  

وقال أعتقد أن المحكمة الإدراية العليا عند نظر الطعن على هذا الحكم ستستند بالدرجة الأولى على الأوراق الأمريكية، بينما الأوراق المصرية ستكون لمجرد الاستدلال فقط. 


الاهرام


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2012)

*"للنفع" يا "معنمى" ...أخنفينا من كتر المهتاية معاكم ...:flowers:*
*"بارك" .....اوباما فيكم :new6::new6::new6:*


----------

